
Ask HN: Any startup standing against Amazon? - n_t
More specifically, is there a challenger in USA against Amazon? While I&#x27;m sure Amazon people have worked hard to earn this stature, I hate monopolies (AMZN is 48% of retail business). Probably big corporates have already accepted their second rate position against this Goliath but is there any David still in making or worth supporting?
======
smt88
Wayfair, Walmart, BestBuy, Google, and Target are all working very hard to
beat Amazon in their respective categories. They haven't "accepted" anything.

Jet.com was a high-profile Amazon competitor that was acquired by Walmart a
few years ago.

~~~
_Schizotypy
I don't think I would consider those "start-ups"

~~~
n_t
Yes, I'm not convinced either. They are neither startups nor appear to be
competing hard. Jet.com was probably only good challenger which ran for
sometime but I dont know what's their status now.

------
heinrichf
Bloomberg last week: This No-Brand Startup Won $240 Million to Fight Amazon on
Price and Quality

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-31/brandless...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-31/brandless-
is-battling-amazon-with-240-million-from-softbank)

~~~
n_t
"And what about the $800 billion gorilla in Seattle? “It could crush them,”
Kodali says."

Great!! now this is the spirit of startup.

------
dotcoma
Check this out:

[https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-
ideas/issue...](https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-
ideas/issues/78)

~~~
n_t
Yes, ~this post~ HN front page news about Nile is what prompted me to ask the
question.

------
whb07
Where were you when Walmart was the worst monopolist in town? Before that it
was Kmart, then Sears. This is an overplayed tune.

~~~
n_t
Probably was not anywhere :) But that now that I am here, I am willing to
support AMZN's competition, and Tesla's and Google's ...

